# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Gjatesia ime

## doniii

pershendetje forumishqiptar 

kam nje pyetje un jam 17 vjeqat dhe kam gjatesi 1.83 Cm desha te dij a mos osht pak jo normale me qen ka i gjat
disa thone  qe si te ushqehesh edhe rritesh dmth ushqimi i mirr te rrit sa esht e vertet kjo un dmth qe 1 vjet nuk kam lujt ma hiq para 1 viti kam qen 183 tsh prap njejt a mendoni se muj mu rrit ma teper

----------


## safinator

Je i gjate por asgje anormale.

----------


## Bamba

Mos e vrit mendjen se dhe une e kam "vujt" kte gje qe ne fillore! LOL
Por me vone kuptova qe ishte inati i te tjerve qe ishin te shkurter!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

> pershendetje forumishqiptar 
> 
> kam nje pyetje un jam 17 vjeqat dhe kam gjatesi 1.83 Cm desha te dij a mos osht pak jo normale me qen ka i gjat
> disa thone  qe si te ushqehesh edhe rritesh dmth ushqimi i mirr te rrit sa esht e vertet kjo un dmth qe 1 vjet nuk kam lujt ma hiq para 1 viti kam qen 183 tsh prap njejt a mendoni se muj mu rrit ma teper


me mire i gjate se i shkurter


aq te isha edhe une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Gjatesi normale per nje djale. Une gjithmon kam dashur te jem 10 cm me e shkurter.

----------


## alnosa

> pershendetje forumishqiptar 
> 
> kam nje pyetje un jam 17 vjeqat dhe kam gjatesi 1.83 Cm desha te dij a mos osht pak jo normale me qen ka i gjat
> disa thone  qe si te ushqehesh edhe rritesh dmth ushqimi i mirr te rrit sa esht e vertet kjo un dmth qe 1 vjet nuk kam lujt ma hiq para 1 viti kam qen 183 tsh prap njejt a mendoni se muj mu rrit ma teper


kushedi sa handsome do behesh kur te mbushesh 25 vjec .Sdo te lene cupat rehat . :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> kushedi sa handsome do behesh kur te mbushesh 25 vjec .Sdo te lene cupat rehat .


pse pikerisht 25 vjec? lol dhe ku ja ke pare fytyren  :ngerdheshje:  pa ofendim hapsit te temes  :perqeshje: 

nejse ti pergjigjem temes, mund edhe te rritesh ose thjesht aq do ta kesh gjatesine maksimum, lozin shume faktore, si gjenetika, sportet, ushqimet etje...meshkujt muduket kam lexuar qe mund te zgjaten deri ne moshen 23...(por sjam e sigurt per kete numer)

----------


## Bamba

> pse pikerisht 25 vjec? lol dhe ku ja ke pare fytyren  pa ofendim hapsit te temes
> nejse ti pergjigjem temes, mund edhe te rritesh ose thjesht aq do ta kesh gjatesine maksimum, lozin shume faktore, si gjenetika, sportet, ushqimet etje...meshkujt muduket kam lexuar qe mund te zgjaten deri ne moshen 23...(por sjam e sigurt per kete numer)


Pse te djeg ty, apo pse je 1 meter?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> pershendetje forumishqiptar 
> 
> kam nje pyetje un jam 17 vjeqat dhe kam gjatesi 1.83 Cm desha te dij a mos osht pak jo normale me qen ka i gjat
> disa thone  qe si te ushqehesh edhe rritesh dmth ushqimi i mirr te rrit sa esht e vertet kjo un dmth qe 1 vjet nuk kam lujt ma hiq para 1 viti kam qen 183 tsh prap njejt a mendoni se muj mu rrit ma teper




mos u bej merak fare, se une jam 1.84 cm edhe askush deri me tani sme ka thene qe s'je normal.. per nga gjatesia´..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## thirsty

Me duhet te vesh taka  :ngerdheshje: 

Prince, me jep 4-5 centimetra

----------


## enes bajrami

dhe n.q.s je i shkurter cfar keshilloni per tu zgjat?

----------


## Endri_

Thashe pale ca ka ndodh.

Me bashkmoshataret e tu ne amerike ,angli ,poloni ,serbi ,gjermani e vendet skandinave hyn tek mesataret.

----------


## thirsty

une jam 175 

i shkembejme?  :perqeshje:

----------


## donna76

Gjatesia eshte gjysma e bukurise,  kam njeren ne pune qe eshte 180, e kan zili te gjithe, po asaj s'i pelqen, te garantoj qe plasin njerezit per cik gjatesi .... je shuuuume ok ,je dhe mashkull. 

invece io sono alta un metro e ottanta....voglia di crescere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## <katunari>

Mjesi, 
une jam 1 meter e 187cm , pa hajde a ka dikush ma nalt a jo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B.C.B

nuk eshte asgje abnormale..femrat deshirojne big size ne te gjitha aspektet,kshtu qe rri pa merak e ishalla te rritet...

----------


## Vidasusi

*Ti mërzitesh, a qenke për zili!

Ik bej ndonjë para nga modelizimi! *   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Pse te djeg ty, apo pse je 1 meter?


1 meter sjam por po te isha, do krenohesha me cilesite e tjera qe nje i gjat mund mos ti kete  :ngerdheshje: 
plus te djeg ty fakti qe permenda fytyren  :perqeshje: ? per vete nese nje mashkull 1.75 eshte me simpatik nga fytyrea se nje 1.85...ai 1.75 do me dukej king  :shkelje syri:

----------


## thirsty

> 1 meter sjam por po te isha, do krenohesha me cilesite e tjera qe nje i gjat mund mos ti kete 
> plus te djeg ty fakti qe permenda fytyren : p? per vete nese nje mashkull 1.75 eshte me simpatik nga fytyrea se nje 1.85...ai 1.75 do me dukej king


lol, i'm flattered hahaha 






> dhe n.q.s je i shkurter cfar keshilloni per tu zgjat?


operacion, per zgjatjen e kockave  :perqeshje: 




> nuk eshte asgje abnormale..femrat deshirojne big size ne te gjitha aspektet,kshtu qe rri pa merak e ishalla te rritet...


pra, size of the boat  > motion of the ocean?

----------


## skender76

> Mjesi, 
> une jam *1 meter e 187cm* , pa hajde a ka dikush ma nalt a jo:-)


Nese: 1 meter(100 cm) + 187cm=287cm ??!!   :kryqezohen: 

Ateher i bje qe je ma i nalti  :ngerdheshje: 

Se mos je mat me gjith gamor, or ti?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

